# Sick Certs? - do you have to pay for them?



## aoc (16 Apr 2012)

just wondering a friend of mine is off sick at the mo - she says she has to pay her gp €15 every week for her cert? is this right, does doc not get paid by sw?


----------



## gipimann (16 Apr 2012)

GPs are paid for each SW cert they issue (something in the region of €8 to €10), but some GPs charge the patient as well.


----------



## Subtitle (17 Apr 2012)

Yes you do is the short answer. 

GP's office will have the price list for everything in the reception area, so it should be very visable to all.


----------



## Bronte (17 Apr 2012)

gipimann said:


> GPs are paid for each SW cert they issue (something in the region of €8 to €10), but some GPs charge the patient as well.


 
How does this work, this is for people with medical cards I presume, which means the service is free to the medical card holder but some GP's who have agreed to be GP for that medical card holder charge extra.  How is that justifiable?

Aren't people with medical cards 'tied' to a particular GP?


----------



## aoc (17 Apr 2012)

so they are getting paid twice then essentially.......... its little enough money without her having to worry about paying gp....

no, she doesn't have a med card.. just off work sick.... 

thanks for replies....... i know when i was off sick before i never had to pay for the cert.


----------



## gipimann (17 Apr 2012)

Bronte,

No, it's not related to medical cards, although the person getting the cert may have a medical card.

The SW medical cert is needed to apply for and receive SW illness benefit (e.g. those sick from work who have paid the appropriate PRSI). The GP issues the first medical cert (with the application form attached) and then issues cert(s) each week until the person is fit to return to work again.

SW pay a fee to the GP for issuing the cert, but as mentioned, the GP can and does charge the patient as well.


----------

